
Australian Census Website is melting down whilst entire country visits it - andrewstuart
http://census.abs.gov.au/
======
PhilWright
Based in Melbourne, Australian I can confirm that it is impossible to get on
the census website. With a population of over 20 million and everyone supposed
to fill in the online census on the same day, that some serious testing must
have been done in advance. I mean, they must have tested it with a million
simultaneous users? Didn't they? Or maybe their AWS account hit its credit
limit?

~~~
andrewstuart
It will have been implemented by a giant outsourcing company, think of the
common names.

Lots of UML diagrams done. Lots of business analysis done overseas.

They should have paid Amazon $30M to do it properly.

~~~
ftcHn
Anyone have inside knowledge of the infrastructure used?

It's hard to imagine a better use case for using AWS, Azure or Google Cloud
and spinning up a huge fleet of servers for 24 hours.

I suppose some misguided ideas around data security would have been used to
shoot down the first engineer to suggest the cloud.

EDIT: just read to wluu's post. Sounds like we (tax payers) paid for an IBM
"private cloud" that couldn't scale.

